
SROP mitigation committed - notaplumber
http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20160512021016&mode=expanded
======
notaplumber
This is SROP:
[http://www.cs.vu.nl/~herbertb/papers/srop_sp14.pdf](http://www.cs.vu.nl/~herbertb/papers/srop_sp14.pdf)

